# DIY root tabs with Miracle Gro?



## Abradel

Hi all,

Plants are definitely not my forte. Theoretically could this miracle gro be used to make DIY root tabs? I've seen both gel cap and ice cube methods of delivery. I just want to be sure I'm not going to kill fish/snails (and plants).

If it looks good, any recommendations on how much to use? 20g tall tank. 

Thanks all


----------



## planter

I wouldn't try it. I've read that there are heavy metals in miracle grow that is toxic to fish and inverts


----------



## Abradel

planter said:


> I wouldn't try it. I've read that there are heavy metals in miracle grow that is toxic to fish and inverts


Fair enough. I've been reading about making your own root tabs but unfortunately the majority of the resources seem to be American and the dried fertilizers aren't available in Canada. If anybody has recommendations on a tank safe dried fert that can be used with fish - please chime in!


----------



## planter

Here you go

https://theplantguy.ca/collections/dry


----------



## Abradel

planter said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://theplantguy.ca/collections/dry


Wow! Where do I even start with these??? I'm just looking for a one-stop fert that's good for basic plants.


----------



## planter

Hi sorry I thought when you were asking for dry ferts you were looking for the ferts on that link.


----------



## Abradel

No worries. I'm looking to do something like this:






I have pool filter sand which I've been told without some assistance in the fertilizer department, this substrate won't be great. I have Flourish but I'm not sure if that's enough.


----------



## planter

If you want liquid ferts look up the forum member default. Let him know about your setup and he can recommend something for you. He mixes his own ferts. I've been using his formula and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Abradel

Is liquid enough? My hope was that the combo of liquid + fish poop + snails churning the sand that it would end up with enough nutrients in the water to do the job. Googling tells me “yes that’s enough “ and “no that’s not enough” so I really don’t know what to believe anymore.


----------



## planter

I've never seen those specific diy tabs before. I'd personally wouldn't use them simply because there are tried and tested methods out there that are known to be safe for fish and inverts (unless you really overdose)


----------



## planter

Abradel said:


> Is liquid enough? My hope was that the combo of liquid + fish poop + snails churning the sand that it would end up with enough nutrients in the water to do the job. Googling tells me "yes that's enough " and "no that's not enough" so I really don't know what to believe anymore.


Can you briefly explain your setup? Tank demensions, what light fixture your using and what plants your keeping. Also what livestock is in the tank.


----------



## Abradel

planter said:


> Can you briefly explain your setup? Tank demensions, what light fixture your using and what plants your keeping. Also what livestock is in the tank.


20g tall, pool filter sand substrate, light is your basic canopy with a t8 grow bulb plants include Rotala, wisteria and soon clover ground cover. Fish there are currently none. But In a few weeks I'll have a few killifish varieties.

Thanks for the guidance. Very much appreciated.


----------



## infolific

Abradel said:


> 20g tall, pool filter sand substrate, light is your basic canopy with a t8 grow bulb plants include Rotala, wisteria and soon clover ground cover.


It might be worth seeing how those plants do in tap water without additional fertilization.

I believe light is the first limiting factor for plant growth that people encounter. Followed by CO2 and then by fertilizers.


----------



## planter

Are you plants not doing well? You don't have much light and that is what really drives growth. As infolific said you might be better to wait and see if you need to add fertilizers your water and eventually fish might be able to provide your plants with everything they need.


----------



## Abradel

planter said:


> Are you plants not doing well? You don't have much light and that is what really drives growth. As infolific said you might be better to wait and see if you need to add fertilizers your water and eventually fish might be able to provide your plants with everything they need.


It's a relatively new setup so time will tell. It's also somewhat close to a window so it will receive some natural light as well. Historically I've been more of a breeder so my tanks were empty. I had one massive show tank with live plants and a fairly substantial lighting system on it. This go-around has all been very low tech and I'm feeling my way through.

I've never used pool filter sand (used play sand with great success previously). I guess I just let reading make me panic and google isn't always the best method. Time will tell!


----------



## rmahabir

I stumbled across this guy a couple of years ago. His name is Pete Mang. His is kinda off the wall, but I followed his recommendation on the use of Miracle Grow, and I have had good plant success without any issues. Read his stuff...it is quite good. He is also a frequent seller on Aquabid

http://www.lotsoffish.net/Plants.html


----------



## kafes

i did lots of research on this DIY root tabs , as u said many sites and youtube refers to Osmocote plus which is not sold in Canada . i checked many different brands with what they contain and osmocote plus contains . i found the closest Miracle grow pellets one (not home now will let u know which one its, its the 4 month slow release compared to other ones says 3 months and had the lowest copper level in it.it also comes with micro and macro nutriitions) and made my own 250 root tabs . i placed 3 OO tablets on my 75 gallon heavily planted tank. first 2 days nothing happend since i placed them deep into gravel. on 3rd day i suspected that some of my fish was goin up to surface to breath . i turned the airpump higher from low and thats all . since then plants seem happier and also i started using metricide 14 which seems better option than excel . so far nothing bad happend even assassins snails on the gravel still breeding. im on tight budget i cant keep spending money on expensive seachem products so tanks i have should be adapting the conditions or else i would have to shut them down ... im even planning to get solar panels to produce light for the tanks


----------

